# Solved: Install the same game on the same computer twice



## daisysdaddy (Jun 25, 2002)

How do I install the same game on the same computer so that they will be separate from each other? Windows Xp compaq presario 80gb 512mb ram.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

change the directory it's installing to... but I don't know if that will mess it up as it would make changes to the registry.

May I ask why you want to do this?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Possibly install it into a sandboxed environment, look into sandboxie for example. It lets you run a program (including an installer) but lies to it about where file changes are going (which actually go to the sandbox rather than the real location on the hard disk). The program should however run as normal.

It's most useful when you don't trust the program, as it prevents it from getting its claws into your file system and registry (it just infects the sandboxed file system and registry.) However I suspect that if you created two sanboxes you could install a copy of your program in each, then you have a fighting chance that they'll work without messing up each others registries.

I'll echo Couriant's question. Why?


----------



## daisysdaddy (Jun 25, 2002)

Answer to Couriants question. I'm playing the game and have gotten to the extra hard level that I can't seem to win and go on. So if I could install another jewel quest 2 on the same computer I could start all over from the beginning and not interfere with the first game. Then my wife who is also playing would not lose her level. Do you think if I made another user and install there it would work?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Does the game allow you to create a new player?


----------



## daisysdaddy (Jun 25, 2002)

yes! Why didn't I think of that. Duh! Thanks that will work. I get dumber every day. Solved.


----------

